# 4 days parking at Dubai airport



## sm105

For various reasons, I will need to park a car at Dubai Terminal 3 for 4 days starting tomorrow. I've always used chauffeur drive, short term parking or taxis when traveling to/from Dubai airport, so I have no clue about long term parking options. Is it in the same deck as the short term? Or a separate off-airport location? Taxi to/from Ras Al Khaimah (where I'm currently at) is not really an option as I need to head directly to meetings when I get back.

Any suggestions or tips or information about long term parking are gratefully accepted.


----------



## Beamrider

The long-term parking is in the same area but not "attached" to the airport, so to say. There is a shuttle going back and forth between Departures and the parking.

Tariffs available here. In this same page there are the car park phone numbers, I strongly suggest to give them a ring.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Do not make the mistake of parking short term. I did it once with two days away and had to go to the cashpoint, looking rather sheepish.

I believe T2 parking is cheaper and there is probably a shuttle bus.

Mind you. its not going to be as cheap as catching a taxi and leaving the car at home. I never park at the airport and tomorrow is my 99th flight this financial year.


----------



## sm105

twowheelsgood said:


> Mind you. its not going to be as cheap as catching a taxi and leaving the car at home.


Taxi from RAK to the airport will be around 200 AED each way. Getting around by cab in Dubai on the day I return will be another 150-200 AED (have to go from airport to JAFZA and back to DAFZA). If the rates in the link that Beamrider posted for Parking Lot B (100 AED/day) are accurate, I'll still come out 200 AED ahead (600 AED vs 400 AED) for 4 days parking, plus the huge convenience factor of having the car available.

Anything longer than 5 days though and I'd probably be thinking differently though!


----------



## sm105

Thanks to all for the suggestions.

I parked at B lot for Terminal 1 - rate is AED 100/day. You can then walk to T1 departures and take the free passenger shuttle bus to T3 departures. Total time from parking to walking in the T3 doors was <15 minutes.


----------



## coccodrillo

Is there any other option than to park at the rip-off location? I'm coming from Riyadh, so I can't leave my car at home ...


----------



## Mr Rossi

Park for free in Garhoud or Al Qusais, taxi to the airport 15 AED including tip.


----------



## coccodrillo

Mr Rossi said:


> Park for free in Garhoud or Al Qusais, taxi to the airport 15 AED including tip.


Would you mind giving me the GPS coords or a Google Maps link? I don't know Dubai so well. Thanks


----------



## coccodrillo

Mr Rossi said:


> Park for free in Garhoud or Al Qusais, taxi to the airport 15 AED including tip.


BTW - I don't mind paying for the taxi even 200AED as I need to leave my car for three weeks, so even further locations are good for me, as long as they are relatively secure.


----------



## LesFroggitts

coccodrillo said:


> BTW - I don't mind paying for the taxi even 200AED as I need to leave my car for three weeks, so even further locations are good for me, as long as they are relatively secure.


The only 'secure' locations are going to be chargeable. The suggestion above about parking at Garhoud or Al Qusais would be on-street parking - so unlikely to be as secure as you seem to need.

If you've any friends in Dubai it may be an idea to ask if they will let you park at their place, this is probably the only 'cheap' option I can imagine.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Yes, I was referring to unmetered, on street parking. I don't do this myself but know someone who does. Dubai is fairly secure but for three weeks, someone might report the car as abandoned.

200 AED covers every distance in Dubai in a taxi, so if you know anyone that will let you park and keep and eye on your car, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Felixtoo2

You could always leave your car in the covered parking at Festival City or Ikea and take a taxi to the airport but leaving a car parked anywhere public for three weeks is a bit of a risk. Would it not be cheaper flying from Riyad through Duba?


----------



## sm105

FWIW, I've been using the Rashidiya Metro Station parking lately for short trips. It is AED 50 per night, covered and secure - and just minutes from T1/T3 by Metro.


----------



## BedouGirl

Felixtoo2 said:


> You could always leave your car in the covered parking at Festival City or Ikea and take a taxi to the airport but leaving a car parked anywhere public for three weeks is a bit of a risk. Would it not be cheaper flying from Riyad through Duba?


Can you really do that? I thought most malls had notices saying that cars parked for more than 24 hours will be clamped?


----------

